# blue cats



## negs (May 25, 2010)

has anyone ever caught a blue on any of ohio's inland lakes?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

no there is no lake in ohio that i no of that has blues, dillon is putting them in this fall though, There will be alot of guys that say they have caught blues wich were male channels, there is always a possibilty but very very unlikely, the only way i could think of a blue being in our lakes is someone caught one in a paylake or the ohio river and then put it in the lake.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ Brown in Springfield, Ohio largest I have caught is 20# a lot of juveniles in there also many in the 2-4 pound range...................Doc


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I didnt no cj had blues i might have to take a trip there next march.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

There are a couple lakes that have blues in them...most of which have been taken from paylakes and placed into the state park lakes. CJ has some as well as East Fork (both of these lakes also have pay lakes just next to the park so its pretty obvious where they come from) I am sure there are other lakes as well. Those are the 2 lakes that I have seen pictures of blues caught by river guys that know the difference.

I would agree with ducky that a lot of people catch channels that they think are blues.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

How big were they?


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there alot of them in east fork?


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

dillion is putting them in the fall?

wow didnt know that...i hope it goes well and future lakes follow this plan


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

it would be nice to see the ODNR stock some blues in some of the reservoirs. Or at least stock some flatheads in the lakes that already have them.


----------

